# Acid Kiwi!



## noegirl

I am a lover of green. I recently discovered acid kiwi in store and love it. Must have something in this color. As far as I know it comes in the Jodie, teen pouch, non padded cassette, mini and small loop. I was initially going to get the mini loop but the lack of adjustable strap kinda threw me off. Now I’m stuck haha.

I currently own just one BV bag, the mini pouch in racing… it’s my most worn bag
With that being said I own 3 Dior crossbodies, 2 Hermes birkins, 2 Hermes Kelly’s, 2 crossbody Hermes evelyne and one Hermes clutch.


----------



## indiaink

noegirl said:


> I am a lover of green. I recently discovered acid kiwi in store and love it. Must have something in this color. As far as I know it comes in the Jodie, teen pouch, non padded cassette, mini and small loop. I was initially going to get the mini loop but the lack of adjustable strap kinda threw me off. Now I’m stuck haha.
> 
> I currently own just one BV bag, the mini pouch in racing… it’s my most worn bag
> With that being said I own 3 Dior crossbodies, 2 Hermes birkins, 2 Hermes Kelly’s, 2 crossbody Hermes evelyne and one Hermes clutch.


Well congratulations! You must have the Acid Kiwi, then, to round out your collection!


----------



## noegirl

indiaink said:


> Well congratulations! You must have the Acid Kiwi, then, to round out your collection!


Yes I just don’t know what bag to get it in. Any thoughts


----------



## Fwalker

Mini Jodie!
I would love to see a comparison between acid kiwi and kiwi. It’s a bit hard to tell from online pics


----------



## indiaink

noegirl said:


> Yes I just don’t know what bag to get it in. Any thoughts


The Jodie has been a great hit ... And the Non-Padded Cassette is quite attractive. There, I’ve narrowed it down to two for you.


----------



## indiaink

Fwalker said:


> Mini Jodie!
> I would love to see a comparison between acid kiwi and kiwi. It’s a bit hard to tell from online pics


Acid Kiwi is more ‘yellow’.


----------



## noegirl

Fwalker said:


> Mini Jodie!
> I would love to see a comparison between acid kiwi and kiwi. It’s a bit hard to tell from online pics


I’ll post pics for you! I’m going to the boutique tomorrow!


----------



## noegirl

indiaink said:


> The Jodie has been a great hit ... And the Non-Padded Cassette is quite attractive. There, I’ve narrowed it down to two for you.
> 
> View attachment 5382097
> View attachment 5382098


Thank you!!! So honestly it was between the non padded cassette and teen pouch. I’ve struggled with bags that require hand only carry.


----------



## indiaink

noegirl said:


> Thank you!!! So honestly it was between the non padded cassette and teen pouch. I’ve struggled with bags that require hand only carry.


Well on your way to a decision, then. Check these two out at the boutique tomorrow!


----------



## Yoshi1296

get it in the jodie! I love this color looks so cool.

I also heard that hermes is releasing a similar color soon, but it may only be available in exotic skins.


----------



## Evergreen602

Acid Kiwi has caught my eye also.  Would love to see photos with different light sources if you get a bag in this color.


----------



## noegirl

Evergreen602 said:


> Acid Kiwi has caught my eye also.  Would love to see photos with different light sources if you get a bag in this color.



Here you go!!!


----------



## noegirl

Modeling of the acid kiwi cassette


----------



## Evergreen602

noegirl said:


> Here you go!!!
> 
> View attachment 5383013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383017
> 
> 
> View attachment 5383018


I love it!  The Cassette looks great on you!  Do you know if the Mini Pouch is the regular Kiwi color?  It looks more neutral.


----------



## noegirl

Evergreen602 said:


> I love it!  The Cassette looks great on you!  Do you know if the Mini Pouch is the regular Kiwi color?  It looks more neutral.


Yes hon the mini pouch is kiwi. I was trying to get as many comparisons as I could.


----------



## noegirl

Evergreen602 said:


> I love it!  The Cassette looks great on you!  Do you know if the Mini Pouch is the regular Kiwi color?  It looks more neutral.


Also thank you!!! I found the cassette to not sit flush against my body or I had to keep adjusting the strap. Not sure but I need another option in acid kiwi


----------



## Icygrl

noegirl said:


> Yes I just don’t know what bag to get it in. Any thoughts



I'm also a fan of the acid kiwi! Which bag did you end up getting? Sorry if you posted already and I missed it!

I kinda like the new metallic chlorophyll as well and I'm having trouble deciding. I have the mini jodie in parakeet and yet I still gravitate towards the same color family


----------



## noegirl

Icygrl said:


> I'm also a fan of the acid kiwi! Which bag did you end up getting? Sorry if you posted already and I missed it!
> 
> I kinda like the new metallic chlorophyll as well and I'm having trouble deciding. I have the mini jodie in parakeet and yet I still gravitate towards the same color family



I have so many green color family abs and here I  get again lol. I did not walk away with a bag yesterday.


----------



## indiaink

noegirl said:


> I have so many green color family abs and here I  get again lol. I did not walk away with a bag yesterday.


You have amazing willpower... And I agree with you on the Cassette - it doesn't quite look like your bag, but that cabat/tote sure did...


----------



## noegirl

indiaink said:


> You have amazing willpower... And I agree with you on the Cassette - it doesn't quite look like your bag, but that cabat/tote sure did...


You know what I kept looking at it too!!! There were some other items I loved too hahahah. I was in there so long


----------



## indiaink

noegirl said:


> You know what I kept looking at it too!!! There were some other items I loved too hahahah. I was in there so long


How you walked away from that matching footwear is BEYOND me.


----------



## noegirl

indiaink said:


> How you walked away from that matching footwear is BEYOND me.



I haven’t gotten them out of my mind but I literally can’t decide between the boot, lido heel or flat. Can I get all 3?!?


----------



## Euclase

noegirl said:


> I haven’t gotten them out of my mind but I literally can’t decide between the boot, lido heel or flat. Can I get all 3?!?


Yes, you may get all three.


----------



## sheanabelle

Hard to get past staring at your Kelly but loving the acid green on you!


----------



## jbags07

You need to get the boots and Lidos to match your Kelly. And i vote for that gorgeous 2 tone acid Arco tote


----------



## Evergreen602

jbags07 said:


> You need to get the boots and Lidos to match your Kelly. And i vote for that gorgeous 2 tone acid Arco tote


Agree with this 100%.  At first I loved the Cassette, but I keep looking at that two tone Arco.  That bag is a stunner.  And I will rationalize it this way.  If you get the Arco with two colors, it's like getting two bags in one, right?  That frees you up to buy at least two pairs of shoes.


----------



## Nibb

noegirl said:


> I haven’t gotten them out of my mind but I literally can’t decide between the boot, lido heel or flat. Can I get all 3?!?


Definitely get all three, but my first vote is for the Lido flat. The Lido flats and that TDF Kelly could be worn all day everyday this summer and next.


----------



## noegirl

Euclase said:


> Yes, you may get all three.



hahahaha looks like I’m headed in that direction!! 



sheanabelle said:


> Hard to get past staring at your Kelly but loving the acid green on you!



aww thank you!!! I do truly love acid green! 



jbags07 said:


> You need to get the boots and Lidos to match your Kelly. And i vote for that gorgeous 2 tone acid Arco tote



I got the boots today!!! I guess I’ll be ordering the lido heel and flat soon too



Evergreen602 said:


> Agree with this 100%.  At first I loved the Cassette, but I keep looking at that two tone Arco.  That bag is a stunner.  And I will rationalize it this way.  If you get the Arco with two colors, it's like getting two bags in one, right?  That frees you up to buy at least two pairs of shoes.



omg genius 



Nibb said:


> Definitely get all three, but my first vote is for the Lido flat. The Lido flats and that TDF Kelly could be worn all day everyday this summer and next.



I do have them brining the flat in for me. This deep pink is one of my favorite colors too.


----------



## sheanabelle

I tried the acid kiwi in a woven teen pouch today and LOVED it!


----------



## bag_lover89

Purchased the cassette today in acid kiwi …. OBSESSED. I have never bought a Bottega Veneta bag before!!
Super soft leather.


----------



## Euclase

bag_lover89 said:


> Purchased the cassette today in acid kiwi …. OBSESSED. I have never bought a Bottega Veneta bag before!!
> Super soft leather.
> 
> View attachment 5410005


Congrats!  It’s such a fabulously happy color.


----------

